# safari et lecteur video VLC



## sumotori (16 Mai 2007)

bonjour
je voudrai que safari utilise VLC comme lecteur de video et non WMV comme il me le propose ( je ne sais pas pourquoi il n'utilise pas quick time ?)
comment puis je faire   
merci d'avance


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Mai 2007)

sumotori a dit:


> bonjour
> je voudrai que safari utilise VLC comme lecteur de video et non WMV comme il me le propose ( je ne sais pas pourquoi il n'utilise pas quick time ?)
> comment puis je faire
> merci d'avance





Hum, c'est impossible d'utiliser VLC pour des flux audio ou video sous Safari. Par contre, si tu utilises le plugin Flip4mac, tu pourras lire les vidéos sous QuickTime.


----------



## sumotori (16 Mai 2007)

merci de cette reponse rapide 
par contre ou pourrai je trouver ce plugin et surtout ou le mettre ???





julrou 15 a dit:


> Hum, c'est impossible d'utiliser VLC pour des flux audio ou video sous Safari. Par contre, si tu utilises le plugin Flip4mac, tu pourras lire les vidéos sous QuickTime.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Mai 2007)

Tu peux le t&#233;l&#233;charger l&#224;. Ensuite, tu lances simplement l'installateur, &#231;a te le mets tout seul au bon endroit. Pour faire les r&#234;glages des pr&#233;f&#233;rences, tu auras un nouvel icone dans tes "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me".


----------

